# instruction manuals



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

A couple of my accessories came with the original instruction manuals, which have different information than what's found in my Greenburg book. Is there an online source for the original instruction sheets? Or is there a book that has them all together? Or a book that covers all of the same material?

The instruction sheets are all over ebay, but are $$$$.

Thanks!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I found this source to purchase DVD's of them, but didn't find much else. 
http://www.trainpaper.com/documents/DVD_Promo_Sheet_04_2013.pdf

I also called Lionel, but they said that they only keep instruction sheets for the last 10 years.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would test them out before putting them in the layout permanently, sometimes there is more then one way to hook something up. If your having problems just ask here, I think we are a little more entertaining then those old instruction books, well just barely. No need to spend additional $$$$.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> I would test them out before putting them in the layout permanently, sometimes there is more then one way to hook something up. If your having problems just ask here, I think we are a little more entertaining then those old instruction books, well just barely. No need to spend additional $$$$.


Sometimes I think the endless questions get annoying... especially when I'm the one endless asking! lol

I got a cattle car platform (3656) and it came with the instructions, and they are very different than what is in my Greenberg manual. When I bought the Greenberg, I was expecting a sort of mix of setup and repair. The platform looked ok on ebay, but not-so-great now that it's in hand, I'm going to see what I can do to get it working.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Check the treads on this site, I have the cattle car and the horse corral, both are cool but I could never get them to work perfectly. Others have said half the fun is picking up the cows.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Others have said half the fun is picking up the cows.


:laugh:

My mom has the car and the cows, but no platform and no operating track. I have the track, and got a platform (in really crappy condition), but haven't put the whole thing together yet. 

I also picked up a milk platform, I fixed the milk car last year - the guy was either not putting the cans out, or flinging them across the room, it was pretty funny. But again, as she doesn't have an operating track or milk platform we never actually ran them.

If I can't get them working smoothly, they won't end up on the layout, as the 6 and 7 year old nephews aren't the most patient of users!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't have the original condition pic on this phone ( it might be some ware on this fourm) . But this platform was rusted up, I used a dremal on the bare metal and repainted it. Like new, even though the colors are a bit off. Works good just never got around to installing it.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

That is pretty cool looking even if you are not using it.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Did you take the center rails out? Or did you polish it with them attached?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I took it all apart( if it had tabs) , if it was hard to take them out then I polished in place. I can't remember! I do know to be careful with the metal tabs as they are easily broken. I twist them slightly now ( as others advised) and do not fold them over. This is to prevent metal fatigue and ultimately a broken tab. You can see some pitting in the metal but overall came out great. I did my milk platform the same way. Some people like um rusty, me I think they'll last longer cleaned up. Someone in the distant future will inherit my stuff one day, and (hopefully) it will still be rust free! Forgot to add, I used greenbergs book for reference as I had no original instructions.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

It's soldered/welded together, and also has tabs.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I belive I used the dremal on the inside to shine it up. Removed all the rails to paint, nameplate also came off. The most difficult part was adjusting the fold down gates. I also cleaned up the coil and plunger with contact cleaner. My adjustment screw was badly rusted but cleaned up nicely . Make sure your rubber gasket things are in good shape. Also the finger things on tthe bottom of the cows. Some of the replacement cows don't work properly. And if the old ones re worn you have the same problem. Mine looked like yours originally. No reason it shouldn't clean up like new!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

mnp13 said:


> A couple of my accessories came with the original instruction manuals, which have different information than what's found in my Greenburg book. Is there an online source for the original instruction sheets? Or is there a book that has them all together? Or a book that covers all of the same material?
> 
> The instruction sheets are all over ebay, but are $$$$.
> 
> Thanks!


Michele,
There is a very good book by K Line. It was written for Lionel Repair and includes all of the Lionel Instruction sheets and repair tips for Lionel Gear. This is just what you need. It is out of print, but is alwys available on eBay. I bought mine many years ago from K line direct for 19.95. Many people price gouge on ebay so keep searching. I have seen it for as little as 24.95 on ebay. The link I attached is just for viewing. Dont pay $74 for the book. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Se...812828?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20d9e7fc9c


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh, that's the service manual and the instruction sheets combined? That's exactly what I'm looking for... I'll save it as a search. Thanks!!

Hmmmm... found one for $30 and one for $40, appear to be the same book but different covers. Is $30 a decent price for it? There's no way I'm paying $75!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The K line manual is just about the same thing as this one,

Greenbergs,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XTRA-Ship-F...671841?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5d45014da1


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazon has greenbergs book too, same price but ships free with prime.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

mnp13 said:


> Oh, that's the service manual and the instruction sheets combined? That's exactly what I'm looking for... I'll save it as a search. Thanks!!
> 
> Hmmmm... found one for $30 and one for $40, appear to be the same book but different covers. Is $30 a decent price for it? There's no way I'm paying $75!!


Hi,

I,think the cattle car and corral are one of the coolest and also most confounding accessories. You have to have the voltage just right and the vibration adjusting screw just right And have it mounted just right to get it working well. Also, I always replace the three rubber foam washers between the platform and frame or it will never work right. .good luck.


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

carinofranco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also, I always replace the three rubber foam washers between the platform and frame or it will never work right. .good luck.



I put a 1/4 inch thick freebie mousepad through a 3 hole puch to make new pads for my cattle platform. Put it back together with rubber cement on the pads. Worked great. Not sure how long it will last though, it's back in storage now.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Really, what fun would it be if you just plugged it in and it worked the right way the first time? I can't remember the last time that happened... with anything!!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

mnp13 said:


> Oh, that's the service manual and the instruction sheets combined? That's exactly what I'm looking for... I'll save it as a search. Thanks!!
> 
> Hmmmm... found one for $30 and one for $40, appear to be the same book but different covers. Is $30 a decent price for it? There's no way I'm paying $75!!


I think 30 is a good price. I have seen it as high as...get ready...450 on amazon!!!
Grab the $30 one.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I wrote a post on making the cattle car work. I replaced the rubber pads with some springs, both in the pen and inside the car. The cars will now run around the loop forever without falling over, unless the great grandkids kick the track.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

cattle, now cars


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Remember that some of the "repair" manuals are really lame, they are not all created equal. Make sure you know what you're buying.


----------

